# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en la laguna de Pétrola II

## santy

Pues aquí están las aves que pude ver el domingo en esta laguna.

Los gaviotines estaban un poco escandalosos







una malvasía cabeciblanca, un poco lejos pero...




Un tarro blanco, este si que estaba mas accesible.




Estas para el amigo Reege. Los flamencos no podían faltar.







Y para terminar, una focha común. Nunca se me habían acercado tanto.




Espero que os gusten.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Santy, la segunda de los flamencos parece que se están batiendo en un duelo...jejeje
Como debiste disfrutar de naturaleza, agua y fauna.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santy muchas gracias por el reportaje, me ha gustado mucho.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

